# fdny ems, and getting in it



## skippy54 (May 28, 2010)

So before I get too much further in to this, I've poked around various forums and this question inevitably results in people berating the fdny takeover of nyc ems, ripping the entire service apart, and then taking a proverbial leak over its memory.  I've already decided it's what I want to do with myself, the problems with the service be d*mned.  So please, save your rants, I'm looking for information to maximize my chances of being hired.

First - I've caught a few threads across the internets saying that the whole fdny is on a hiring freeze.  Is this just for firefighters, or is this also for their ems branch as well?  If there's a freeze then it wouldn't make much sense to start altering everything around the process and such.

Second - I'm already pushing the application for license reciprocity through, but what are their hiring policies when it comes to out-of-staters?  Is it going to be better for me to already live in NYC, or am I alright staying where I am during the process?

Third - What can I do, or what information can I have ready to chuck out, that will make myself a better candidate?

Presently I'm a full-time firefighter/emt-b in Wisconsin, I'm a BLS instructor, and have 2 years experience in EMS.  It's a very cosy job, but lacks the call volume and there's no room for professional advancement (ie - we'll be a basic service till pigs fly or a few chiefs retire).  I feel I'm qualified, but I'd like to know everything I can do to bring myself that extra few feet closer to the finish line.  Any advice, or answers to the question above?


----------



## subliminal1284 (May 28, 2010)

Why not just go get your paramedic and apply for Milwaukee Fire?


----------



## skippy54 (May 28, 2010)

My work schedule doesn't allow me to get my medic license, nor would my Chief be very appreciative of it.  I can't afford to quit my job, either.


----------



## firecoins (May 28, 2010)

abeth86 said:


> First - I've caught a few threads across the internets saying that the whole fdny is on a hiring freeze.  Is this just for firefighters, or is this also for their ems branch as well?  If there's a freeze then it wouldn't make much sense to start altering everything around the process and such.


Your obviously not familiar with the FDNY.  Firefighters and EMS are separate branches.   ANd whether they are on a freeze or not, it is not a good idea to start altering everything around the process until you have actually been hired.  

Actually I would get another job in NYC before even applying.     




> Second - I'm already pushing the application for license reciprocity through, but what are their hiring policies when it comes to out-of-staters?  Is it going to be better for me to already live in NYC, or am I alright staying where I am during the process?


Out of state like living in NJ or living in Wisconsin. Your clealry going to live in NY/NJ or CT to work for FDNY. PA is a possibility.  WI is not even possible.



> Third - What can I do, or what information can I have ready to chuck out, that will make myself a better candidate?


 You need a GED and a NYS EMT card.  Than you need to call them.


----------



## firecoins (May 28, 2010)

Have you considered working in NJ?  You could work for Jersey City Medical Center while applying for the FDNY.


----------



## subliminal1284 (May 29, 2010)

I could be wrong but being hired on with FDNY being only a basic doesnt sound very likely, From what I hear you would be damn luckly if you were able to get an IFT position in NYC as a basic. You might have a better chance with them applying as a Firefighter and not as an EMT.


----------



## skippy54 (May 29, 2010)

Is Jersey Medical Center hiring?  That would certainly be a possibility.



> Out of state like living in NJ or living in Wisconsin. Your clealry going to live in NY/NJ or CT to work for FDNY. PA is a possibility. WI is not even possible.



And I certainly wouldn't be commuting from Wisco, I'd be moving


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2010)

subliminal1284 said:


> I could be wrong but being hired on with FDNY being only a basic doesnt sound very likely, From what I hear you would be damn luckly if you were able to get an IFT position in NYC as a basic. You might have a better chance with them applying as a Firefighter and not as an EMT.



No chance of being hired as a firefighter.  

You could be hired as an EMT if there wasn't a hiring freeze as long as you have a NYS EMT card and a valid DL.  Your past experience means nada.  You will be learning the entire EMT class again NY style...whatever that means.


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2010)

abeth86 said:


> Is Jersey Medical Center hiring?  That would certainly be a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> And I certainly wouldn't be commuting from Wisco, I'd be moving



its my understanding the Jersey City is always hiring.  The place has a reputation for people leaving shortly after being hired.  You need a Jersey card and 2 years experience so you should be fine.  A PHTLS class will help.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 30, 2010)

firecoins said:


> You will be learning the entire EMT class again NY style...whatever that means.




Youz gotzta learn to tahwk like a New Yawker!


----------



## medic417 (May 30, 2010)

firecoins said:


> You will be learning the entire EMT class again NY style...whatever that means.



That you dumb down EMS even further than it is every where else.  Well except NJ.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> That you dumb down EMS even further than it is every where else.  Well except NJ.



You mean CA isn't the bottom of the EMS barrel? Huh


----------



## medic417 (May 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> You mean CA isn't the bottom of the EMS barrel? Huh



They don't really exist they are only an old fairy tale as nothing could be as bad as they are supposed to be.


----------



## BLSBoy (May 30, 2010)

Dude, I'm leaving Jersey for Fla. Do NOT do it. 
You have a fulltime FF job. Enjoy it.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> That you dumb down EMS even further than it is every where else.  Well except NJ.



Not necessarily FDNY EMTS have pretty good BLS skills. There is alot of MCI/NIMS/terror attack type stuff, plus NYC protocols on top of an EMT class again.  Also you learn to follow orders.  

Of course NYC is an overly buerocratic system with all sorts of nonsense.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Dude, I'm leaving Jersey for Fla. Do NOT do it.
> You have a fulltime FF job. Enjoy it.



I have to agree with this.  A fulltime FF/EMS job does not come easy round here and right now w/ budget cuts its worse.


----------



## redbull (May 30, 2010)

recently saw one of those FDNY EMS 'now hiring' ads on the side of a phone booth in Forest Hills, NY. Should I be skeptical or hopeful?


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2010)

YOu should go through the process. If they hire you, great.


----------



## redbull (May 30, 2010)

firecoins said:


> YOu should go through the process. If they hire you, great.



Filled out one of those forms @ the mall. Gave the rep my drivers license, ss#, etc. He said I'd be contacted in August before my program ends (probably to do the psych and physical exam). 

I'm still very early in my classes, and have yet to do my ambulance rotations (12 hrs minimum). I hope to be more informed in this field.

Wish me luck.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 30, 2010)

> You mean CA isn't the bottom of the EMS barrel? Huh



Nah, the bottom five for me are (in descending order, from bad to worse):
5. California
4. New York
3. Pennsylvania or Florida (tie)
2. New Jersey
1. Maryland

Seriously, California could literally lobotomize its entire EMS community and still have a better system than Maryland.  Pretty much the only non-OLMC orders were kissing Robert Bass' backside, calling for the helicopter and worshiping at the altar of R. Adam Cowley.  If you want to see how EMS was practiced in the early 1980s, move to Maryland.


----------



## DrParasite (May 30, 2010)

abeth86 said:


> Presently I'm a full-time firefighter/emt-b in Wisconsin, I'm a BLS instructor, and have 2 years experience in EMS.  It's a very cosy job, but lacks the call volume and there's no room for professional advancement (ie - we'll be a basic service till pigs fly or a few chiefs retire).  I feel I'm qualified, but I'd like to know everything I can do to bring myself that extra few feet closer to the finish line.  Any advice, or answers to the question above?


wait, you are a full time FF/EMT, on a department, and you want to move to FDNY EMS of all places?  why???? 

There are tons of better places to work EMS than in FDNY EMS.  In fact, most people who work for FDNY EMS are looking to work elsewhere, often in NYC for one of the hospitals.  Many medics have left NYC to work in NJ for more money.  Jersey City and Newark are both busy systems (busier per ambulance than NYC), as is MONOC.  They often have high turnover rates, and are grossly understaffed, but they have a line of applicants waiting to get jobs.

oh, and the whole learning EMT the NY way, it's the same logic behind a FD sending you to their fire academy, despite you having any previous education or credentials.  IIRC, the FDNY EMS EMT academy is 3 or 4 months, monday to friday 9-5, and covers much more than the basic EMT class.

btw, what are you basing the worst places to do EMS based on?


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 30, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Nah, the bottom five for me are (in descending order, from bad to worse):
> 5. California
> *4. New York*
> 3. Pennsylvania or Florida (tie)
> ...





Wooo!  We're number 4!!


...Wait...  -_-


----------



## redbull (May 30, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> wait, you are a full time FF/EMT, on a department, and you want to move to FDNY EMS of all places?  why????
> 
> There are tons of better places to work EMS than in FDNY EMS.  In fact, most people who work for FDNY EMS are looking to work elsewhere, often in NYC for one of the hospitals.  Many medics have left NYC to work in NJ for more money.  Jersey City and Newark are both busy systems (busier per ambulance than NYC), as is MONOC.  They often have high turnover rates, and are grossly understaffed, but they have a line of applicants waiting to get jobs.
> 
> ...



wait so ur tellin me that once I pass my NYS EMT-B certification in August, I'll have to go thru yet another EMT-B class for FDNY EMS? I better get full tuition reimbursement for the money I paid to take this class!!


----------



## DrParasite (May 30, 2010)

redbull said:


> wait so ur tellin me that once I pass my NYS EMT-B certification in August, I'll have to go thru yet another EMT-B class for FDNY EMS? I better get full tuition reimbursement for the money I paid to take this class!!


Nope, sorry, not to the best of my knowledge.  You will, however, be paid the hourly rate of about 12/hr (or whatever the going academy rate is) to sit in class.


----------



## redbull (May 30, 2010)

Operation Extreme Redundancy.


----------



## skippy54 (May 31, 2010)

My biggest problem with where I'm at is that there's no room for advancement.  Sure, I'm a full time ff/emt, but if I stay here that's *all* I'll ever be.  No room for paramedic.  It's a combination career/volunteer department, and only volunteers can become officers.  So there's no room up the ladder on the fire side, either.

I'm getting restless.  Makes me want to go to the big city.


----------



## firecoins (May 31, 2010)

redbull said:


> wait so ur tellin me that once I pass my NYS EMT-B certification in August, I'll have to go thru yet another EMT-B class for FDNY EMS? I better get full tuition reimbursement for the money I paid to take this class!!



you are hired paid employee of the FDNY EMS division when you take this class.  If your taking this class, its like being in the police academy or the fire academy.  They want to make sure you follow THEIR protocols. Plus there is physical trraining, WMD training other than sitting at a computer, rescue training and other stuff that are taught at the actual fire academy.  You wll do some stuff that has nothing to do with EMS per se.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Jun 1, 2010)

redbull said:


> wait so ur tellin me that once I pass my NYS EMT-B certification in August, I'll have to go thru yet another EMT-B class for FDNY EMS? I better get full tuition reimbursement for the money I paid to take this class!!



Um..  In NYS, if you're currently a member of an EMS/FR agency, you should have filled out a green piece of paper in the beginning of the class.  That's the form that makes either your agency or the State pay for your class if you successfully pass.

If you haven't filled that out, you should probably call your instructor immediately to get one.  Saves you $700ish.


----------



## redbull (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont work for the FDNY EMS.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 1, 2010)

redbull said:


> wait so ur tellin me that once I pass my NYS EMT-B certification in August, I'll have to go thru yet another EMT-B class for FDNY EMS? I better get full tuition reimbursement for the money I paid to take this class!!





redbull said:


> I dont work for the FDNY EMS.



right you don't work for FDNY EMS but you would have to go through the FDNY class  if you got hired.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 1, 2010)

How many apply for the few openings they have?  Or should these guys just buy lottery tickets as they would have as good odds?


----------



## firecoins (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think its that hard to get hired by FDNY.  Its not like winning the lottery.  Its my understanding that most people who get through the process get hired.  Realize the FDNY EMS is understaffed for both budget concerns and there are better places in NY to work i.e. the hospitals.  One can work for a private company and be doing 911 ems call in NYC.   

FDNY firefighting is different.  Its very hard to get hired there.  Every volunteer FF in the NY/NJ area with an interest in doing FF professionally wants to work for FDNY.  This is not the same for EMS. FDNY firefighting is understaffed due to budget concerns and not from a lack of applicants. There are no private companies putting fires out in NYC.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Jun 1, 2010)

redbull said:


> I dont work for the FDNY EMS.



You don't have to work for FDNY.  Do you volunteer at a fire or EMS agency anywhere in NYS?  If so, talk to your instructor, and fill out this state reimbursement form.  And I believe then either your company or NYS foots the bill for your EMT class.

If you're taking this class on your own and you aren't in any agency at all...  Either hurry to join one, or end up paying the bill yourself.


----------

